

Crawling BitTorrent DHTs for Fun and Profit (2010) [pdf] - tikwidd
https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/dht-woot10.pdf

======
swolchok
Hi, I co-wrote this paper. Did not expect to see renewed interest!

FWIW, ClearView, the crawler used in the paper, almost certainly would not
work unmodified today. The Vuze folks implemented Sybil attack defenses after
our predecessor to this paper, "Defeating Vanish with low-cost Sybil attacks
against large DHTs", was released. You can now only insert a finite number of
nodes into the DHT per /24 you have (and a couple other flavors of subnet as
well, probably /16 but I haven't checked the Vuze code in years). The last
time I looked, IPv6 Sybils were still a possibility because it was unclear how
much of the IPv6 space everyone would get.

------
rogerbraun
Really cool idea.

Using this paper and the referenced one at
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1009.3681.pdf%3Forigin%3Dpublication_de...](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1009.3681.pdf%3Forigin%3Dpublication_detail)
I was able to make a proof-of-concept passive DHT crawler in a few hours.

~~~
ionwake
link or it didnt happen

~~~
rogerbraun
It's not in a releasable state yet.

You can do it yourself after reading the papers, though. I used node with the
bittorrent-swarm, dht, ut_metadata and parse-torrent to build it.

------
muyuu
Seems to be down.

Github mirror: [https://github.com/ntoll/p4p2p/blob/master/papers/dht-
woot10...](https://github.com/ntoll/p4p2p/blob/master/papers/dht-
woot10.pdf?raw=true)

From the project:
[https://github.com/ntoll/p4p2p/](https://github.com/ntoll/p4p2p/)

~~~
swolchok
AFAIK, p4p2p is unrelated to the source code from this paper. A _very_ quick
skim of its github seems to confirm this.

~~~
muyuu
Yeah, I meant the link was from that project - not that they are related.

